# WHAT TYPE OF LEADER ARE YOU!



## My Freemasonry (Feb 25, 2016)

The Beehive has published the annual Allocution of R. Lucille Samuel, Grand Princess Captain, Lone Star Grand Guild, Most Worshipful Prince Hall




Lone Star Grand Guild Emblem


Grand Lodge of Texas for the last two years. Here is the latest 2016 Allocution delivered by Grand Princess Captain Samuel at her Grand Session this year.

Many leaders would be content to address their organization with platitudes and encouragement overlooking any areas of contention and needed improvement. There are many who care more about retaining power and not rocking the boat so as to make as few enemies as possible. In the process they don’t really lead, they follow the crowd.

Princess Captain Samuel is not one of those weak-kneed Sisters. She lets it all hang out and lets the chips fall where they may. The true leader leads and that’s what Samuel does. She is not afraid to point out the shortcomings of her group nor does she fear any blowback that she will get.

Which is why we continue to offer these annual Allocutions for public purview? If you are a leader or ascending the ladder to leadership you could do yourself a big favor by emulating the example of Princess Captain Samuel.

Be honest, be straightforward, and tell it like it is. Don’t gloss over the shortcomings with a rosy picture that has no relation to reality. BE BOLD – BE A LEADER



*WHAT TYPE OF LEADER ARE YOU!*​





R. Lucille Samuel
Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild


To be alive and amongst the living is definitely something to celebrate! My Testimony is Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. Philippians 4:6. Last year was the Sun City and now we have arrived in the Big “D”!

I am delighted to bring you greetings on behalf of the Lone Star Grand Guild, Heroines of the Templars Crusade of Texas, PHA!

It seems we were at this Session on yesterday. 2016 has rolled in with a vengeance. But we have so much to be Thankful for despite the evils of this world. There is definitely a VOID in the room today without HPREGC Sir Ivory Johnson aka “Road Dawg’! He is missed beyond Words. We have lost many soldiers along the way but thru it all the mighty Lone Star Ship has remained above the seas!

I always ask that you pray for my fellow veterans and each other! Death has no number nor does it use the Yellow Pages. When the bell tolls, we must answer ready or not.

*Matthew 5:44*

*But I say unto you Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you and pray for them which despitefully use you and persecute you. *

 I started my travels in this Great Masonic Organization 29 years ago. I remember being so excited when it was time for a meeting. I would study my Ritual and be anxious just to sit on a Star Point and tell the stories of those 5 Heroines. Never cared about being Worthy Matron because I always thought that was for the older members that knew everything. I was intimidated by their titles and knowledge of the Order. Well, one day guess what it was my turn. Every month I would prepare with a Lecture and provide copies for everyone followed by a Q and A. I held study Sessions and awarded those that took the time to research. I loved sharing information it was a feeling like no other. In Peter 4:10 it tells us As every man hath received the gift, even so minister the same one to another, as good stewards of the manifold grace of God. What ever happened to that?

We used to make church visits constantly and the black and white took over most of the churches. Now we have to beg members to attend church. They have every excuse in the world. Well, I have to sing in the choir, I have to attend church with my spouse. Most of you can’t sign and why can’t your wife come to church with you? Now when the Grand Master tells us to turn out for Prince Hall Day there is more bling in the church on those collars than in the Jewelry Store. The church is what we are about and when you took the oath and obligation you vowed to support the organization. What happened? You don’t even have to regale all the time just attend church as a Masonic group. We are too busy fussing and arguing about why she is wearing that Regalia that organization is not more important than mine. Yes, we hear the remarks you leaders are making.

When we become Leaders now, we have become lazy and selfish. We don’t share any knowledge IF WE HAVE ANY for fear of loss of power. Knowledge is power. Teaching is a tool that makes you that leader that others will respect. If you have members with better ideas than you be Thankful! Two or more are always better than one. A rope is woven of three strands and hard to break. When some of our leaders understand that the organization will prosper. Being in a leadership position does not always mean that you are the expert. Sometimes even the leaders need to know that without your body you are a failure. You need to respect each other and stop tearing each other down. Never be afraid to accept assistance or listening to your members. There was a time when brothers and sisters encouraged each other and wished them well. Now it seems to be we look for all the flaws in one another and try to exploit them in front of others. You show up at meetings with a chip on your shoulder and looking for a reason to argue. We need to respect one another no matter whom or what our titles or offices are. Putting down another person because his or her organization is prospering and yours is steadily dissipating is unacceptable. We should be working together for the good of the Order. Don’t look out for only your interests but take an interest in others as well. The Grand Lodge of Texas is our Tree and We are all the Masonic Family that makes the different branches of that Tree. Instead of acting like cactus we need to bear fruit! Let’s work for a Cause and not applause. Stop trying to make your presence felt and make your absence felt!

Now I know everyone will say well who is she talking about? If you have to ask then you have already answered.

Many have fear and afraid to let go. Defeat is not the worst of failures. Never trying is the true failure. Failure is what teaches you what doesn’t work and develops you into a better leader and professional. Some worry about what other people are saying. You are only accountable for you the rest does not matter. Never allow someone’s opinion of you to become your reality.

You have to allow members to develop their full potentials. Never allowing them to share their ideas or thoughts cripples your organization. Leaders also fear that their position is in jeopardy if they share information or knowledge with others. If you see that your membership is declining and you continue to go thru the same motions every year at your Session then, Houston WE have a problem. When your organization is on Life Support it is time for new oxygen. Our members attend Conferences to learn and enjoy their bonds with their Sisters and Brothers. They need to feel needed and not just meeting your quotas and paying your salaries or stipends.

Leaders also fear change. Well if it is not about me and I didn’t come up with the idea then we are not doing it. He or She just wants to make her organization look good. So instead of taking the time to listen and entertain a person’s thoughts you continue with your same old ways and everyone suffers. There comes a time when we have to realize it is time to move on and allow others to have a chance at leadership. You have served your time and you have nothing more to offer. Step aside and stop trying to block others from their potentials. That organization does not belong to you and you have stifled its growth. Innovation distinguishes between a leader and a follower. Being a leader does not require a title. Having a title does not make everyone a leader.

Respect each other because we all need each other. Envy and stubbornness will get you nowhere. How you treat others is a direct reflection of how you feel about yourself. Support each other and stop bashing each other. You are not meant to wear my armor because it will not fit you. None of us are perfect and no organization is any better than the other. Stop worrying about what others are doing and focus on your journey instead of the destination. It is not about the destination but how you traveled to get there. There are 3 things you can never hide from the sun, the moon, and the truth.

If you feel intimidated by someone be woman or man enough to discuss your concerns with that person and not about that person to someone else.

As I stated last year and I continue to say the only thing worse than being blind is having sight but no vision.

*CONCLUSION*


 Until we can stand together we will never accomplish anything. We have to do better or there will be no Prince Hall Family for our children or grandchildren to enjoy. We are supposed to have each other’s back not stab each other’s back. When all is said and done what will your obituary say?



R. Lucille Samuel

Grand Princess Captain

Lone Star Grand Guild














 








Continue reading...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 25, 2016)

UMM...Heriones of the Templars Crusade?  never heard of this?  Cant find anything either, can some one explain what/who they are?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 25, 2016)

If I had to guess I would say an appendent  body to Prince Hall Freemasonry

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

